# 36 Motorbike



## bentwoody66 (May 27, 2019)

Listed locally, I can assist with pick-up and shipping if needed
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/408565066397362/










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## John G04 (May 27, 2019)

Pm sent!


----------



## John G04 (May 27, 2019)

If anyone gets this and wants to sell the rack let me know


----------



## frankster41 (May 27, 2019)

Any idea what they are asking for it??


----------



## John G04 (May 27, 2019)

frankster41 said:


> Any idea what they are asking for it??




$500 good deal


----------



## frankster41 (May 27, 2019)

Thats a fair price if you dont have to ship it


----------



## Dave K (May 27, 2019)

Possibly a C Mod.  Messaged the seller but have not heard back.


----------



## bobcycles (May 27, 2019)

seller is fishing....raising the price as he goes....


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 27, 2019)




----------



## ZE52414 (May 28, 2019)

Killer fenders!


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 28, 2019)

Think this is sold now.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (May 29, 2019)

Isn't that fork a 37 only?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 29, 2019)

catfish said:


> Isn't that fork a 37 only?



I believe the straight back fork lock was '36, right?


----------

